# Old School Zapco Z400C4-SL 4 Channel amplifier,Rare,SQ,USA,vintage,Robert Zeff



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Old School Zapco Z400C4-SL 4 Channel amplifier,Rare,SQ,USA,vintage,Robert Zeff On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-Zapco-Z400C4-SL-4-Channel-amplifier-Rare-SQ-USA-vintage-Robert-Zeff/143321235563?


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess being a "16 year Ebayer with over 2600 positive feedback" teaches you to put not one, not two, but THREE exclamation points after EVERY sentence for MAXIMUM exposure!!!


----------

